# IUI - Has anyone been through this before? Advice



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

Hi There,

I wonder if anybody had some information on this problem I having this month. After a failed IUI in Sept, I am due to have another this month. 

I have had numerous scans this month to find I had one slightly PCOS ovary and one producing two folles. Another scan showed the PCOS not doing much but I still had two follies but one dominant follie at 15mm. Went back today and had 5 follies between 10-12.1mm. I have been upped to 2 amps of menopur over the weekend and have to go back for a scan on Monday to see whats happening. This will be my CD21, they said my IUI wouldnt be happening until later in the week and the rarely abandon.

Has anybody else experienced this? 

I have also started feeling really nauseous, full up (even I have eaten nothing) and my mouth tastes really bad. Is this just the effects of the Menopur because I have taken it longer than before?

So confused :-( Please Help

xx


----------



## warbabe (Aug 17, 2005)

Hi,

On previous IUI's I've had 5 follies which by the time I come to basting only have 2 good sized ones and so treatment didn't need to be abandoned. It's good to say that they rarely abandon so don't lose any hope yet. 

As for the nausea I always get this when going through a treatment, and sometimes think it's a BFP symptom (if in 2WW!!!), but for myself I think what it really is is the stress and nerves of going through the treatment.

Not sure this helps since not entirely same experience of you, but best of luck in your treatment. Here's hoping it's the last for all the right reasons.

Warbabe


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanks Warbabe, that does help. Thank you.

Out of interest I see you are in Bolton like me, where are you having your treatment?


----------



## warbabe (Aug 17, 2005)

Hi,
I have my treatment at Leigh hospital.
Warbabe


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

Me too! What a small world


----------



## warbabe (Aug 17, 2005)

I use to live in Wigan but moved a couple of years ago, but I asked prior to moving if it would effect my place on the waiting list which they said no. I wouldn't have thought that if you lived in Bolton you would have treatment at Leigh, do they not have a clinic at Bolton Hospital? I thought I was a special case being treated at Leigh but not living in Wigan....I know not now. Although DH might think I'm a nut case !

I won't be there much longer though, I'm waiting for AF (or BFP if miracles happen?) to start final IUI. Then next year presuming it doesn't work, I don't know what I'll do?- I thought about CARE in Bolton, but have doubts they will treat me since my FSH has shot up. They didn't test at Leigh for a long time and just did it based on age i.e. as long as I'm under 35 I'll be OK.

Sorry started to hog your thread with my story so I'll stop!
Warbabe


----------

